

Finally Contxts Launches SMS Business Cards - siliconcalley
http://www.technews.la/2008/10/finally-contxts-launches-sms-business-cards/

======
dmv
Until it reaches a certain level of familiarity, it seems awkward to remember
and to give a username and an SMS short code to transmit info. On the other
hand, the ability to send your contact info to a phone might play well with
the typical 'give me your number and I'll call you so you have mine' number
exchange dance. That dance is a lot more intimate than a business card
transfer, however.

------
Usernet3
I like DropCard better...

